# LOcal gun board caught on tape harrassing CWL holder



## 45/70fan (May 29, 2005)

hunt-n-fool said:


> I think that it is fair to point out that the board did mention something about the publics "safety" in their concern, as opposed to something against the law. And I would also say that if they feel they are acting in the publics safety, they are empowered to bring any cpl holder for review in front of the board.
> 
> I dont however, take their side in this case (just to be clear).


I have to disagree with this, if a gunboard can use "Public Safety." as a reason to bring a person before the board for review then we're right back where we started prior to the shall issue legislation. The legislature is the only body that can enact a law for public safety, the various gun boards can only follow the law in their decisions.


----------



## hunt-n-fool (Oct 10, 2006)

Its their DUTY to bring him in front of the board if there is a question in their minds.

Now, how they went about it is another story.


----------



## flinch (Aug 10, 2003)

According to the michigan area of the open carry website, the prosecutor in question has been removed from the gun board.


----------



## polar bear (Sep 30, 2008)

Newcomer to this thread. I cannot glean the intent of the whole episode. To expand the law? To define the law? To prove a point? Seems to me, we used to like our concealed weapons permit because we could keep our weapon out of sight and not make those around us nervous. If I was sitting in a hospital waiting room and someone was openly carrying, I would have some tension. Maybe I just don't have as much confidence in my fellow man as you do. Could a group of gangbangers ( if they had no rap sheet and legally owned their guns) sit in the waiting room with me openly carrying?


----------



## flinch (Aug 10, 2003)

polar bear said:


> Newcomer to this thread. I cannot glean the intent of the whole episode. To expand the law? To define the law? To prove a point? Seems to me, we used to like our concealed weapons permit because we could keep our weapon out of sight and not make those around us nervous. If I was sitting in a hospital waiting room and someone was openly carrying, I would have some tension. Maybe I just don't have as much confidence in my fellow man as you do. Could a group of gangbangers ( if they had no rap sheet and legally owned their guns) sit in the waiting room with me openly carrying?


As long as they have concealed pistol licenses, yes they can.


----------



## polar bear (Sep 30, 2008)

Don't think I'd like that.


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

Of course your 'gangbangers' mentioned may have trouble getting their CC license.


----------

